
Pentagon chief breaks with Trump over using troops for protests - samizdis
https://www-ft-com.baldwinlib.idm.oclc.org/content/f46c4a73-5358-4319-aed6-d0ec996eee2e
======
yllus
Let's not make Mr. Esper out to be doing this for any other reason than
because of the strong and immediate backlash from the violent street-clearing
that occurred in DC. This is the same guy who said to state governors, "I
think the sooner that you mass and dominate the battlespace, the quicker this
dissipates and we can get back to the right normal." He is no champion of
individual rights.

~~~
smithza
It is reasonable to give him some benefit of the doubt and take him at his
word that he made a mistake and, after reflection, considers the rhetoric too
intense. A member of his Defense Science Board resigned [0] in the wake of the
decision and one of the former Joint Chiefs [1] spoke out against his actions.
I hope he is responding to these voices.

Edit: Link update

0\.
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/06/02/secretary...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/06/02/secretary-
esper-you-violated-your-oath-aiding-trumps-photo-op-thats-why-im-
resigning/?arc404=true)

1\. [https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/02/politics/mike-mullen-trump-
ch...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/02/politics/mike-mullen-trump-church-photo-
op/index.html)

~~~
A4ET8a8uTh0
I think I was in agreement until the word rhetoric. Friday photo-op may have
started with words, but actions that followed removed that label in my mind.

I would love to give Esper some credit. He has a ridiculously tough job on a
normal day. And I am not sure I can. It took severe backlash for him to
reverse course.

Granted, in this administration, it is probably a good way to be fired.

edit. changed last sentence

------
geoah
Whats with the weird oclc.org domain? I assume it’s used to skip the paywall
but haven’t seen it before and the homepage or the site doesn’t help much.

Original (paywalled probably) article is
[https://www.ft.com/content/f46c4a73-5358-4319-aed6-d0ec996ee...](https://www.ft.com/content/f46c4a73-5358-4319-aed6-d0ec996eee2e)

~~~
samizdis
Not really sure. I've an FT subscription and often post articles, but I try to
do a search and find an alternate link - quite a bit of FT content is
syndicated fairly quickly to non-paywalled sites. A few days ago, an FT
article that I'd posted and then searched for showed up with the OCLC domain.
I've been trying to figure out how it all works, but have failed. If you try
to hit "baldwinlib.idm.oclc.org", you get a login page.

Would also like to know more about this - seems likely that many publications
are archived via oclc.

Edit to add: Just been comparing ft.com with [https://www-ft-
com.baldwinlib.idm.oclc.org/](https://www-ft-com.baldwinlib.idm.oclc.org/)
and, at the moment, at least, the content seems to be largely in synch. I
daresay that someone will close the loophole soon.

~~~
goldcd
Have a spare loophole - [https://www-ft-com.ezproxy.babson.edu/](https://www-
ft-com.ezproxy.babson.edu/)

------
techntoke
They've disabled upvoting this story in Hacker News (for me), effectively
implementing censorship of content. Most of the stories on Hacker News are
manipulated by the mods. Here are screenshots from both Firefox and Chrome:

\- [https://imgur.com/9LrkzxA](https://imgur.com/9LrkzxA)

\- [https://imgur.com/Kkyetr5](https://imgur.com/Kkyetr5)

~~~
zepto
Doesn’t seem that way to me.

~~~
techntoke
I posted screenshots to show what I see. Tried in multiple browsers. It is
only this story, everything else I can upvote.

~~~
xeeeeeeeeeeenu
Your screenshot shows that you have already upvoted this story. Note the
"unvote" button.

